# "B" litter name ideas!!!



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

If you have any please share!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

boy or girl?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Boy "B" names

Blake
Blade
Blaze
Bain
Boomer
Bolt
Bandit
Baron
Bentley
Bones
Bullet
Bronx
Blitz


Girl "B" names

Bretta
Berlin
Bella
Bree
Briella
Briar
Brenna
Briana
Bianca
Brooklyn
Baya
Bellatrix
Bristol


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry, female!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I like Bucho.... I have a friend who's dogs name is Bucho....


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

*Branwen
**Brighid
**Baku*
Betsy --- I sort of like the surprise of that


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so unimaginative, I'd just name it B


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Casey are you getting another puppy?!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Besa*......like a kiss!:wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bayonetta


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bryn


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Bliss
Bess
Brise


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bridgette, Baylee, Baretta, Bianca, Bijou- well that's all I got. Congrats on your puppy! Let us know which name you choose and we'd all love to see her.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Beretta, Brie, Bayden, Bella, Buck, Bindy, Burke, Bean, Bahira, Becca, Bevin, Bitya, Blair, Blisse, Braedyn, Brennan, Bones,

For starters.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Brie-like the cheese! and Blake for a male!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Buffy


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bengal
Brava
Bronze (sable)
Beretta
Basha


Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blossom, Bubbles, Buttercup

Babe, Backfire, Boo, Banshee, Blondie, Banzai, Baroness, Barracuda, Bear, Belle, Beauty


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Bier, Bruna, Brigit, Bailey, Balvenie


----------



## Danimal (Apr 27, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Buffy


I named our family dog Buffy many years ago. My mom keeps calling her Buffy the Vampire. 

She's a Vampire _Slayer_. lol


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

please not Buttercup lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

CaseysGSD said:


> If you have any please share!!


See my sig. Means "guardian of hunter".


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just had my 'B' litter also. I have Blitz (male), Babsy (female), Bianka (female), Bella Mia (female). And when you say Bella Mia, you have to use an Italian accent


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

I always wanted to name a dog "Beatle"!!!:crazy:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> please not Buttercup lol


agreed!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

I am going to jump on the wagon with BUFFY!!!!

my other favorite B name is BULA (hula with a B!)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Buffy


 
LOVE IT!!!! lol


----------



## Danimal (Apr 27, 2011)

Yay! Pick BUFFY!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL unfortunatly my grandmother had a dog when I was growing up that way the worst/stupidest dog ever!! Name is burned in my head forever!! Great suggestions everyone though!! Thanks!

and no worries...won't be buttercup!!


----------

